# Birmingham salaries



## Hellsbells (Jun 11, 2008)

Do any of you brummies have any idea what the average salary is for a university admin person in b'ham? 
I've had a look on the internet, but as there don't seem to be any specific vacancies atm, I can't seem to find out this information very easily. 

I mean, I currently earn 22.5K in london, but I've been doing the same work for years and with my experience, could probably apply for something that with a slightly higher salary and more responsibility. Just wondered how the salary would compare in b'ham....


----------



## g force (Jun 12, 2008)

I think my mom's friend who works in the English Dept - basically the senior admin person -  at Brum Uni is on about £25k. But then a bus pass costs 1/3 on the travelcard in London so expenses tend to be lower.


----------



## aqua (Jun 12, 2008)

http://www.jobs.ac.uk/cgi-bin/search.cgi?catagories=2500&location=02&referer=support&contract=00
have a nosey through that lot


----------

